# June Offer!!! On all GRINDERS



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Baratza Encore Back in stock !! http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza/Baratza%20Encore%20Coffee%20Grinder

Baratza Precisio Lowest price ever! http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza/Baratza%20Virtuoso%20Precisio%20Coffee%20Grinder

Mahlkonig K30 available in the following versions:

Mahlkoenig K30 ES

Mahlkoenig K30 Vario

Mahlkoenig K30 Air ES

Mahlkoenig K30 Air Vario

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig

Anfim Super Caimano http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/anfim-grinders/Anfim%20Super%20Caimano%20Coffee%20Grinder

MACAP Grinders http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/macap-grinders

*ALL OF THE ABOVE QUALIFY FOR FURTHER DISCOUNT EMAIL OR PM US*


----------

